# Major - 10 weeks old



## tgolike (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, I thought I would let you all know how things are going with Major. First, I have pretty significant memory problems as part of my disabilities. Last night Major had his first puppy class with the trainer that helped to train Summer. We weren't there for 5 minutes before I remembered why I didn't like her training style and had gone somewhere else for training. First, she seperated the class into "god dogs" and "dominant dogs". She put Major in with the dominant dogs and said he needed more control and discipline. He was behaving perfectly, but she has said before that she doesn't like german shepherds and thinks they are the worst breed of dog that there is. 

Then, she had everyone to line up next to the wall with their dogs and she took another dog from the class and walked the dog back and forth in front of our dogs. When the dog tried to be friendly with our dogs, she took her foot out behind her and kicked the dog in the ribs so hard that I heard it from the opposite end of the room. The dog then proceeded to cower and do whatever it could to avoid the other dogs. 

Then, she acted like a crazy person coming to say hi to our dogs. She was coming up arms outstretched saying "oooh, pretty puppy, can I pet your puppy" in a very high excited tone. If the dogs responded in a positive manner or in any way tried to acknowlege her, we were supposed to correct them. 

Please keep in mind that Major is only 10 weeks old. I took this class for the socialization with people and other dogs. At this point, and after the dog on dog aggression in the classroom last night between other dogs (Major was the only puppy there, the rest were adults), I am not sure whether to continue in this class or to wait until the obedience club starts its next session in July to start him at 16 weeks old there. 

Also, even with all the people and all the noises and all the dogs, Major behaved wonderfully last night. For the most part he laid at my feet nice and relaxed. When we walked, with people and dogs in front of us and behind us, and coming towards us as well, he did wonderfully. He just wanted to greet the person and the dog. The only time he barked at all was when a bulldog type dog barked at someone putting up bags of food. 

Please advise me on what to do? I want to do right by Major, I just don't know what is best for him at this point.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The trainer sounds like a nutcase. I would find a different place to train with my puppy if I were in your position.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What the **** kinda trainer kicks a dog? 

IMO a trainer that tells you what breed of dog she doesn't like wether it's the breed of dog you own or not to me is very unprofessional. You are there to train dogs no matter what breed they are. 

What trainer doesn't want a dog to react in a positive manner?

If you want your puppy to be socialized then you should try to socialize him with a friend or a relatives puppy or dog. 

I wouldn't pay that  another penny!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh No! Run...and fast! Isn't 10 weeks a bit young for training anyway?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Its never too young to start training, you just have to alter what your expectations are. 

Def run! I already said it in your other thread, but since he is to be your SD it is even MORE important that he be developing confidence during this period!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I posted on your other thread about the Evansville Dog Training Club. I think you'll be happy there. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...135934-major-starts-puppy-kindergarten-2.html


----------



## tgolike (Apr 30, 2010)

lol, that is where Summer is currently in classes at, and we love it. Only problem is that they don't have their next session of classes until July, and I was told that I needed to get Major into a puppy class before then. This puppy class was donated to me, so I took it. If I don't return to the class, how do I handle Major's socialization until the next session of classes at the Evansville Obedience Club which doesn't start until July?

You are right, the Evansville Obedience Club is a wonderful place. Summer just finished attention class there, and has two classes remaining in her beginner II class. I think that the lady that you are referring to handled our class the Monday before last when our regular instructor was not there. 

This begs the question, are you near Evansville as well?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Take him places where there are a lot of people. I go and watch the kids play soccer, or go to a park with a bike trail so bikers ride by all the time. Go you a busy outside shopping mall. Hang around outside Walmart. 

Bring treats. A lot of people will want to pet your puppy and have them all give him a treat. If something scares him, just don't get too close. Its fine if he wants to hide behind you, he's still a youngster and will want you to protect him from bad stuff. Don't allow interaction with other dogs unless you know the dog very well, and even then I just allow a quick sniff and that's all.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

tgolike said:


> Then, she had everyone to line up next to the wall with their dogs and she took another dog from the class and walked the dog back and forth in front of our dogs. When the dog tried to be friendly with our dogs, she took her foot out behind her and kicked the dog in the ribs so hard that I heard it from the opposite end of the room. The dog then proceeded to cower and do whatever it could to avoid the other dogs.
> 
> Please advise me on what to do? I want to do right by Major, I just don't know what is best for him at this point.


 
GET AWAY from that person. she is no dog trainer. In Texas, that is considered cruelty to animals. everyone in that class should call someone.....


----------

